# طرق متنوعة للحماية من الطرق المائي في منظومات الضخ



## رائد المعاضيدي (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم...
نظرا لما تلاقيه ظاهرة الطرق المائي من اهتمام لدى العاملين في مجال محطات الضخ ، ولما لهذه الظاهرة من خطورة كبيرة على خطوط الانابيب ومنشآت المحطات بكاملها ، انقل لكم ادناه بعض الطرق المستخدمة للحماية من مخاطرها.
مع فائق ودي وتقديري....


1- إختيار سرعة سريان بطيئة لغرض تقليل التغير فى سرعة السريان في انبوب الدفع حيث ان أحسن سرعة سريان فى الخطوط فى حدود 1 م / ث أو أقل.

2-زيادة ( gd2) اي تأثير القصور للأجزاء الدوارة لغرض خفض التغير فى سرعة الدوران وسرعة السريان ويتم بإضافة قيمة معينة من gd2 إلى الكوبلنج .

3- دفع الماء إلى خط انابيب الدفع (الطرد)لغرض الحماية من حدوث ضغط تفريغ عن طريق الهبوط الشديد فى الضغط بوضع خزان لتدفق أو تغذية من منسوب السحب بواسطة انبوب منفصل.

4- دفع الهواء إلى خط الطرد لغرض الحماية من حدوث ضغط تفريغ عن طريق الهبوط الشديد فى الضغط باستخدام غرفة هواء أو محبس هواء air valve

5- إستخدام صمام عدم رجوع بطئ القفل لغرض الحماية من زيادة الضغط ويتم بواسطة غلق صمام عدم الرجوع ببطيء عن طريق السريان العكسى ومانعات الاهتزاز الزيتية.

6- التحكم الجبرى للصمام الرئيسي لغرض الحماية من زيادة الضغط ويتم بواسطة التحكم الجبرى فى الصمام الرئيسى عن طريق قوى ضغط زيت أو هواء أو ماء ومصدر كهربائى مباشر d.c

7- إزالة صمام عدم الرجوع من الخط لغرض الحماية من زيادة الضغط عندما لا يستخدم صمام عدم رجوع فإن الزيادة فى الضغط تكون صغيرة إذا ما قورنت بحالة إستخدام صمام عدم رجوع ولكن فى هذه الحالة يحدث دوران عكسى للمضخة والمحرك ويجب الحذر في استخدامها ولحالات معينة فقط.

8- إستخدام صمام أوتوماتيكى لتنظيم الضغط لغرض الحماية من زيادة الضغط حيث ان هذا الصمام يفتح فى نفس الوقت الذى يتوقف فيه المحرك ويمنع تغير الضغط فى الفترة الانتقالية وبعد فترة زمنية يقفل تدريجيا والسريان خلال هذا الصمام لا يمر على المضخة.

9- إستخدام صمام أمان لغرض الحماية من زيادة الضغط حيث يتم إخراج المياه عن طريق الصمام عندما يصل الضغط إلى قيمة معينة وهناك أنواع مثل الأنواع ذات أثقال الاتزان وغيرها .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 فبراير 2009)

---بارك الله فيك اخى---


----------



## اسامة القاسى (27 فبراير 2009)

حلول تستحق القراءة .......................... شكرا اخى رائد


----------



## Ammarhida (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على الموضوع الهام حيث ان ظاهرة الطرق المائي تحديث نيجة للموجات الارتدادية بسبب الانخافض السريع و المفاجئ لسرعة السائل داخل الانبوب لحظة ايقاف المضخة و اضيف بعض الحلول الحديثة :

1- استخدام جهاز التحكم في سرعة المضخة ( VSD ) لتقليل سرعة المضخة قبل ايقافها .
2- استخدام جهاز الاقلاع الهادئ ( Soft starter) .
3- وضع صمام بمحرك كهربائي على خط طرد المضخة و اغلاقه بنسبة 100 % و اطفاء المضخة في لحظة الاغلاق الكامل .

لكن الحلول السابقة تعتمد على الكهرباء ولا تغني عن الحلول الميكانيكية كخزان منع المطرقة المائية و صمامات الهواء في حالة الانقطاع المفاجئ للتيار الكهربائي .


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (28 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
العقاب الهرم
اسامة القاسي
شكرا لمروركم واهتمامكم


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (28 فبراير 2009)

ammarhida قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز على الموضوع الهام حيث ان ظاهرة الطرق المائي تحديث نيجة للموجات الارتدادية بسبب الانخافض السريع و المفاجئ لسرعة السائل داخل الانبوب لحظة ايقاف المضخة و اضيف بعض الحلول الحديثة :
> 
> 1- استخدام جهاز التحكم في سرعة المضخة ( vsd ) لتقليل سرعة المضخة قبل ايقافها .
> 2- استخدام جهاز الاقلاع الهادئ ( soft starter) .
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل
مرور كريم واضافة قيمة


----------



## kahmad (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن سؤالي لك هل يوجد برنامج يعتمد على حساب الصدمة المائية في حال حدوثها في أنابيب الدفع هذه نقطة والنقطة الثانية ياريت تشرح لنا عن كيفية طرق حساب الصدمة ( المطرقة ) المائية وبكون أنا ومهندسي المنتدى وكل مايهمه هذا الموضوع داعين لك .


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

كلام قليل ولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكن خطيييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (24 مارس 2009)

شباب ما هي المعادلات المستخدمة لمعرفة كمية الضخ او مقدار الضغط في المضخات


----------



## زيد جبار (24 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بوقرقره (15 فبراير 2010)

والله مشكورين يا بش مهندسين


----------



## aati badri (15 فبراير 2010)

أولا أنا عضو جديد وأشكر الله ثم الذين( هيأوا)لي أن أكون بينكم


----------



## aati badri (15 فبراير 2010)

لقد قيد الأخ جزاه الله خيرا الموضوع بأنظمة الضخ ولكن الطرق المائي يمكن أن يحدث في كل منظومة نقل المياه وحتى وصولها الى أماكن الإستعمال من حمامات وغيره


----------



## aati badri (15 فبراير 2010)

تفيد بعض الكودات بأن قوة الطرق المائي بال psi تساوي (=) 60 ضعف سرعة الماء بالقدم/ثانية ق/ث(f/s)
مثلا إذا كانت سرعة الماء 5 ق/ث وقفل المحبس اوالصنبور أوالخلاط فجأة أي صارت السرعة 0 فإن القوة 
= (5-0)×60= 300 psi وقس على ذلك آمل أن أوفق في نقل المعادلات


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
قلنا في المشاركة السابقة إن الحسابات التقريبية هى قوة الضغط الناتج عن الطرق المائي water hammer تساوي 60ضعف السرعة
واليك اخي الحبيب المعادلات الحسابية الدقيقة
Pr = WaV/144g
وسوف أقوم إن شاء الله بشرح وتبيان دلالة كل رمز ( المعادلة منقولة من aspe )


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

Pr = Pressure rise


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

Pr = Pressure rise lb/ft2.s


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

W= Specific weight of liquid lb/ft3


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

a = VELOCITY OF PRESSUREBWAVE FT/S2


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

a= سرعة موجة الضغط وتساوي سرعة الصوت في الماء في الانبوب


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

V= change in flow velocity ft/s


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

g عجلة الجاذبية الارضية ft/s2


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

اذا هذه القوة المولدة يمكن ان تؤثر في النظام كله وتؤدي الى مشاكل وخاصة بالمواسير اذا كانت غير مثبتة جيدا


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

نخلص الى ان العوامل المؤثرة هي :-
1 - سرعة الموجة الانضغاطية وهي تساوي سرعة الصوت من 3000 الى 4000 ق/ث


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

وتعتمد على خواص المائع الفيزيائية ونوعية مواد الانابيب


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

2- الجاذبية الارضية وهي ثابتة
3- التغير في سرعة المائع في المواسير
4- الوزن النوعي للمائع وهو الماء في حالتنا هذه


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

آسف اخي رائد وهناك سببين لهذا الاسف 
1 - فقد سمحت لنفسي بالدخول في داركم العامرة دون استئذان واحتليت البوست
2- توسعت في الموضوع إذ انك أخي الكريم كنت تكتب عن محطات الضخ فقط ووصلت انا بالماء حتى المصب


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

إذا كيف نتقلب على هذه المشكل :
1- إستعمال air chamber or water hammer arestor أرجوإنزال صورة له واشهر الشركات المنتجة له هى وات وزيرن واواسميث ومن أن يكون من الحديد اوالحديد الذي لايصدا كما يقولون أو البرونز


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

2- تحديد سرعة الماء 4ق/ث(1.2 م/ث)
3- التعليق الجيد للمواسير 
4 - استعمال الربر في التثبيت


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2010)

وأخيرا 
وخارج الموضوع ولكن قليلا
Pump sound pressure leve = V flow rate* Head/rpm*specific speed * impeller diameter*impeller width


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## aati badri (8 مارس 2010)

لا شكر على الواجب ياهندسة


----------



## AABDALSLAM (25 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا واريد حسابات خزان المطرقة المائية


----------



## AHMADBHIT (2 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

